# Jetting 8"



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Opened up an 8" main today with the JNW Eagle 200.

Man I love this machine! :clap::clap:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice. What nozzle did you use? What was the PSI and GPMs required? Just curious as I love jetting.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

3/8" Warthog
4K
10gpm


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's the nozzle, not the machine.....beats the 1.25" cable


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Now just imagine what a 1/2" Warthog with 18 gpm does.... :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> It's the nozzle, not the machine.....beats the 1.25" cable


Man, what a downer...I thought it was the operator.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Opened up an 8" main today with the JNW Eagle 200.
> 
> Man I love this machine! :clap::clap:


Nice catch, so you use quick connects on your 900 dollar nozzle. I'm to afraid.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> Nice catch, so you use quick connects on your 900 dollar nozzle. I'm to afraid.


I used the exact quick connect setup on my 3/8" hose with a warthog and lost it down a sewer 4 months ago. Never again.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> Nice catch, so you use quick connects on your 900 dollar nozzle. I'm to afraid.





sierra2000 said:


> I used the exact quick connect setup on my 3/8" hose with a warthog and lost it down a sewer 4 months ago. Never again.


Yeah, I have been thinking I was tempting fate. Probably gonna abandon the quick connects. :yes:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Deleted (double post)


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice work. I have a 3/4 Warthog that does 35 GPM


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Great job!

I run a 1/2" warthog with 1700 psi @ 21 gpm and it kicks arse.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Warthogs are one of the few cutting nozzles that work great on low pressure machines. I rarely run mine above 2k


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like its the GPMs that make the difference which makes sense.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Especially in larger lines, the larger GPM helps wash out rocks and other debris once it has been broken up


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Sounds like its the GPMs that make the difference which makes sense.


 Pressure can cut quicker, and GPM cleans the line faster. A good combination of both is the way to go.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't use quick connects anymore either, heck not too long ago I lost a warthog because I didn't double check if it was threaded all the way and it blasted off into the line. I got it back with a cable retriever head but boy was I scared. lol


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i miss jetting ..in the Air Force i had a truck mounted jetter with a 500+ gallon storage tank ..jetter was run off the PTO from the truck .... i don't remember the details but the hose was about 1 inch always had the warthog on it ..it was used for sewers only ... god i loved doing that on sewer maintenance month 

esentualy this but WAY older and a lovely shade of cammo


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I know this an old thread but thought I would share a pic of yesterday's catch. This came out of an 8" at a mobile home park. We got the call saying a manhole was overflowing. Went a block down and jetted upstream. Got one hell of a rush of water with lots of root chunks blowing by in addition to what was stuck to the head


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Now just imagine what a 1/2" Warthog with 18 gpm does.... :thumbup:


I can imagine that. I have a Mongoose jetter that cranks out 18 gpm and 4000 psi on a 1/2" Warthog. What an awesome combo.

David


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

With all this jetter talk, I can't wait to put my new one through the motions.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

After seeing the power my brute puts out I think I'll be getting a 4000psi trailer next year.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My jet is being built as I type this. Here's some work in progress pics:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Your building a big boy. 1/2" hose?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Your building a big boy. 1/2" hose?


4000/18 500' 1/2" hose, 200' 3/8 on a cart, 100' of 1/4" on a handheld cart,remote control, hydraulic power pull out reel, various Warthog, ENZ, and US Jetting Nozzles.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I recently acquired a jetter with those numbers. A Mongoose 184 with a Cat engine.
It will flat out rip some roots. 


David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> 4000/18 500' 1/2" hose, 200' 3/8 on a cart, 100' of 1/4" on a handheld cart,remote control, hydraulic power pull out reel, various Warthog, ENZ, and US Jetting Nozzles.


That's badass. I would be going crazy with excitement. Who is building it?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> That's badass. I would be going crazy with excitement. Who is building it?


US Jetting. I'm actually in Alpharetta GA now. I'll be driving it back up to NYC tomorrow.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I recently acquired a jetter with those numbers. A Mongoose 184 with a Cat engine. It will flat out rip some roots. David



Mongoose was on my short list. In the end they just couldn't build the jetter I needed.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Mongoose was on my short list. In the end they just couldn't build the jetter I needed.



That's funny. I live in Alpharetta, or rather just over the city line in Roswell. Too many unhappy customer comments online and local, so I went with Mongoose.

David


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> That's funny. I live in Alpharetta, or rather just over the city line in Roswell. Too many unhappy customer comments online and local, so I went with Mongoose. David


The only negative comment I read online was from that obnoxious blow hard Plumber Dick on another forum. I worked for a company prior to having my own business. We had two US Jetters. One is over 10 years old, the other is prob around 7. Both running today,never a major problem. I can't say enough good things about the folks at US Jetting. I was treated like a family member while I've been down here. They even gave me a US Jetting pick up truck for my personal use all week. My sales rep took me and my father in law to lunch yesterday. I toured their facility. All the folks there are really nice and very knowledgeable. I'm a very happy customer thus far. By the way, you're very fortunate to live down here. What a beautiful city and nice people! We've enjoyed our time down here a great deal.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> The only negative comment I read online was from that obnoxious blow hard Plumber Dick on another forum. I worked for a company prior to having my own business. We had two US Jetters. One is over 10 years old, the other is prob around 7. Both running today,never a major problem. I can't say enough good things about the folks at US Jetting. I was treated like a family member while I've been down here. They even gave me a US Jetting pick up truck for my personal use all week. My sales rep took me and my father in law to lunch yesterday. I toured their facility. All the folks there are really nice and very knowledgeable. I'm a very happy customer thus far. By the way, you're very fortunate to live down here. What a beautiful city and nice people! We've enjoyed our time down here a great deal.


Thats great news! Dont let a guy ruin your experience. Ive heard good things about us jet. I have a spartan and they treat me really good. The end of the day as long as you make money with it who cares. Kind of like the chevy vs. Ford thing.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We just jetted our first long run of 8"x 500'. This was a pond drain line in a heavy wooded area with no clean outs. It took over 2 day (11 hours) to get it perfect. Now it has no roots or sediment, It was a b*tch. 

One thing that really impressed me was the 1/2" warthog. Normally we are jetting from a clean out and don't get to see the debris or roots go by very well. But on this job we were standing at the end of the run and you had to keep kicking the roots to the side, It was really cool.

One of the biggest challenges was lack of water. We were 500' away from the pond and forever away from a hydrant. We had to buggy water every-time. At one point we put on our forward nozzle and started at the pond and really tried to push the sediment down stream. This worked out because I was able to keep a steady flow of water to the tank.


Here are some pictures below.











Getting ready to go.









On the job ready to jet.









Sample of my work! We had wheelbarrows of roots. It was unbelievable.









Sediment was unbelievable too.









Im sure the EPA would come after me for contaminating the stream.haha.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

plungerboy said:


> We just jetted our first long run of 8"x 500'. This was a pond drain line in a heavy wooded area with no clean outs. It took over 2 day (11 hours) to get it perfect. Now it has no roots or sediment, It was a b*tch.
> 
> One thing that really impressed me was the 1/2" warthog. Normally we are jetting from a clean out and don't get to see the debris or roots go by very well. But on this job we were standing at the end of the run and you had to keep kicking the roots to the side, It was really cool.
> 
> ...


Awesome job!!!! Nice pictures to. Sometimes its man against nature! Lol.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Finished product:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Just finished jetting my in-laws main. I snake it every year, always roots. Did a before and after video. First video, roots at nearly every joint. After 3 passes with the Warthog, pipe is 99% root free. Left like literally 3 single stragglers.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just came in my pants from those pics


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Just finished jetting my in-laws main. I snake it every year, always roots. Did a before and after video. First video, roots at nearly every joint. After 3 passes with the Warthog, pipe is 99% root free. Left like literally 3 single stragglers.


Tough to get those with a water nozzle...
You didn't feel like trying the chain flail?
That would have taken them right out... :yes:

How does the truck feel with those tall tanks?
We have ours mounted lower and in the forward part of the box...
Just a single cylindrical tank....

I'd suspect when full you'd have a high c/g and feel a sway or roll....


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Tough to get those with a water nozzle... You didn't feel like trying the chain flail? That would have taken them right out... :yes: How does the truck feel with those tall tanks? We have ours mounted lower and in the forward part of the box... Just a single cylindrical tank.... I'd suspect when full you'd have a high c/g and feel a sway or roll....


 Don't have a chain flail, although that's next on my list. I may of been able to get them out if I marked the exact spot on the hose using the camera to assist me, but honestly the remaining root is like a single strand. More for appearances than anything. I treated the line with root-x as well. As far as the truck, I haven't driven it full and don't plan too. I charge by the hour so I'd rather fill up onsite. This truck is a 10 cylinder pig as it is, so I don't want to pay to carry around someone's water. The truck already feels a good deal heavier with empty tanks. My max weight is 14,500 so I'm going to weigh it tomorrow. I've got a ton of equipment in there.




















That's the side view.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice rig Drain Pro....
We carry our other stuff on the side and use our liftgate elevator to get it in and out...

Yea no need to worry about single stand roots especially if you treated the line with Root-X....


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The more I filled up our trucks with bigger toys the more I walked around and started removing the smaller stuff for smaller jobs I no longer wanted to do.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

There is something irritating about dragging equipment that is valued at equal to a lot of people's homes just to clear a 2" line


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> Finished product:


Your rig looks awesome!!!! Were building one in an isuzu npr box truck. If you dont mind keep me posted on your likes dislikes of how you set it up. I will do the same. You will love having that mobile billboard. I have a buddy that runs out of a box truck. And he says the biggest marketing tool is he backs in opens the rear door and the homeowner knows you mean business! Not that his jet is any bigger but in the truck with the tanks and everything they think it is. Its all perception. My buddy has a mongoose and I have a spartan and weve been on the same jobs and people perceive mine is more powerful and complex but its really just a shell. Please keep us posted.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> I just came in my pants from those pics


Me to!!!!! All this jetter talk has me turned on!!!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

She looked at my jetter and asked " How long is that hose?"
I said "500 feet"
Then she asked " Is that 1/2" ? "
I said " Oh no thats 3/4 baby"


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> There is something irritating about dragging equipment that is valued at equal to a lot of people's homes just to clear a 2" line


As long as you get paid. With all the rain we've had this year I've done several jet jobs where I'm just cleaning corrugated pipe. I charge the same no matter what size pipe i clean.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> As long as you get paid. With all the rain we've had this year I've done several jet jobs where I'm just cleaning corrugated pipe. I charge the same no matter what size pipe i clean.


Very good point. Now that you mention it I have done a few corrugated downspouts as well. I love the ones where people either don't know where they go or have unknowingly buried them over the years. Jet head looks awesome coming out of the ground!


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I love the warthog it absolutely eats the roots. I've been doing several large sewer manhole to manhole lining jobs lately where the Vcp is completely infiltrated by roots at the joints and that warthog cleans it right up woohoo


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> I love the warthog it absolutely eats the roots. I've been doing several large sewer manhole to manhole lining jobs lately where the Vcp is completely infiltrated by roots at the joints and that warthog cleans it right up woohoo


I chewed up some of the biggest roots I've ever seen yesterday with my Warthog. It was Sunday, I was too tired to bother with taking photos. The homeowner kept some of the roots he was so amazed.

David


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Darn I want a jetter so bad! I've been drooling over the us jetter 300 gallon with remote. I'm only about 30k short. Ha who needs a bass boat when you can blast dooty at 4000psi?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> Darn I want a jetter so bad! I've been drooling over the us jetter 300 gallon with remote. I'm only about 30k short. Ha who needs a bass boat when you can blast dooty at 4000psi?


Dooty? Really?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That jetter will easily get you a new Bass Boat.... :thumbup:


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Redwood said:


> That jetter will easily get you a new Bass Boat.... :thumbup:


I can attest to that. We got our jetter in January and it's 90% paid for now. We haven't done much advertising for it yet. Just explaining the difference to the customer. 

My recommendation is buy it now and buy it larger than you originally wanted. Get one to grow into rather than out of


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I think 30k is about 500.00 a month. I got the mongoose 184 w remote. Great, works every time, over 100 hrs. Great customer service. Etc. Give them a peek and a call. I love my jetter, smartest move I've ever made.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> My recommendation is buy it now and buy it larger than you originally wanted. Get one to grow into rather than out of


You only have to look at SongDog buying a US Jetting 4010 that he could "Afford" and a month later upgrading to a 4018....

Once he found what he really could afford with the work available....:laughing:

The nice thing was US Jetting gave him full value on the trade in on his upgrade...
Smart move on their part...
Last time I talked to him he was getting another and it was either in an enclosed trailer or a box truck I don't remember which it was...

Truth be told SongDog is too busy for forums these days....:laughing:

The thing to remember is yea a smaller jetter can clean a line...
But it sure is a lot more work and takes longer...

Having a big jetter opens up a lot more possibilities...
It will pull down longer lines and clean larger diameter lines...
You'll also find a lot of specialty nozzles that do amazing things that just don't work well at lower flows....

The skinny is you'll be doing a lot more in & out... Next!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> The thing to remember is yea a smaller jetter can clean a line...
> But it sure is a lot more work and takes longer...
> 
> Having a big jetter opens up a lot more possibilities...
> ...


Truth, we have an electric cart jetter, I have opened up 8" lines with it, unfortunately, it took about 15 passes. The good thing was that it was at a refinery, and pretty much every job lasts 8 hours!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> I think 30k is about 500.00 a month. I got the mongoose 184 w remote. Great, works every time, over 100 hrs. Great customer service. Etc. Give them a peek and a call. I love my jetter, smartest move I've ever made.


Mine is a mongoose as well. Awesome machine, Cat powered and the remote makes it all come together.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> I can attest to that. We got our jetter in January and it's 90% paid for now. We haven't done much advertising for it yet. Just explaining the difference to the customer.
> 
> My recommendation is buy it now and buy it larger than you originally wanted. Get one to grow into rather than out of


I got mine March 1st and it's approaching 1/2 paid for.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Reading up on here under the search engine and now I'm confused on what to get, been reading a lot on the big brute from jnw and it seems to do everything I would want......... For now, buuuuuuut would hate to come up short


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

.... Hmmmm


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

....my bad wrong thread...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Hillside said:


> Reading up on here under the search engine and now I'm confused on what to get, been reading a lot on the big brute from jnw and it seems to do everything I would want......... For now, buuuuuuut would hate to come up short


What's your definition of coming up short.? 
I came up short twice this week w with 3/8 hose 11gpm 4k,, had to go 1/2 18gpm to geterdone. 
Those posts are in the mongoose 123 thread


----------

